# Found in Buchanan County



## tricountyguy (Apr 12, 2013)

Saw a youtube video last night of some smaller blacks being found in the St Joe area on the 9th of April. Do you think the shrooms will be ready this weekend? I didnt think they would be up this far north until around the 22nd or later...


----------



## parkvillemark (Apr 4, 2013)

I think you can find a few this weekend but agree with your first thought. For some reason, per my logs from past seasons, 4/23 has always been a banner day and it looks like that is going to be a good day this season. I'm saving my legs for the week of 4/22 - it should be going good by then.
Good luck and keep us updated. I live in Parkville but grew up in St. Joe and have a few good "spots" up there.


----------



## tricountyguy (Apr 12, 2013)

Ive got some private property I havent looked at yet. Ill probably look there this weekend and see how things are coming along.


----------

